# Farmina or Acana



## lovemydogsalways

I was just hoping to get pros and cons from some of you that have fed these brands.
thanks!


----------



## InkedMarie

How about both?


----------



## A&W

I have used both. By the GA, Farmina Low Grain is more comparable to Acana than to Farmina GF. However, neither of the Farmina lines use lentils, peas, chick peas or plant products to the same extent as Acana. Farmina GF has much higher protein than Acana.

Pricewise, Farmina Low Grain is considerably less than Acana while Farmina GF is about the same price as Acana but the protein is much higher in Farmina GF.

I think the Cons with Acana is that you aren't get the animal protein you think you are because of all the label splitting of the plants ingredients, and your are paying top dollar for the food. The Pro is that it is easier to get than Farmina.

I think the Pro's with Farmina is that the foods are much simpler and use much more animal protein than Acana and the value is much better. Farmina Low Grain foods are $48 - $53 a bag online and GF foods are $64 to $78 online. The Con with Farmina is that its harder to get, but with Amazon Prime and SportDogFood.com and Chewy.com I wouldn't say its hard to get. In fact if you look at the locator map on the Farmina website it looks like stores are being added on a regular basis and its available now in Nebraska if you can believe it.

Personally, I think the Acana foods are very overpriced for a food with that protein level and foods that use lentils, peas and yadayadayada.

The dogs like Farmina better in my experience and the poo is much darker and smaller and they eat much less.


----------



## lovemydogsalways

InkedMarie said:


> How about both?


You like both brands?


----------



## A&W

Farmina has much better customer service. They answer questions directly and with specific information, even things like how many milligrams per cup of tumeric is in the food. I also like communicating via Facebook. It is much faster and more personal.


----------



## InkedMarie

lovemydogsalways said:


> You like both brands?


I do! Feeding Farmina gf boar now.


----------



## bett

farmina. and some of the "flavors" i somehow manage to feed less of. forgot why, but it works.


----------



## dredges

I feel like they're both great brands. Both great ingredients. Both great customer service etc.... some folks are bad that Acana changes their formulas without warning and it seems they maybe use more lintels to boost protein, I don't know.... my dogs like farmina alot more but their poops were alot better on acana. Maybe too much protein isn't all it's cracked up to be


----------



## pj530i

My girlfriend's cats definitely prefer Farmina to any dog food I've used previously (Orijen, Annamaet, Acana, etc). They eat the dog food regularly even though their dry food is always available. They've never eaten the dog's food before and I'm not sure why they've started now. Weirdos.

My dog's poops have been much firmer with Farmina and Annamaet than they ever were with Orijen or Acana. I don't know how much that matters for the dog's health, but it sure makes my life easier.


----------



## keylohsierra

My young male GSD had loose stools on Acana, although my older female GSD and my jackapoo did well on Acana. With Farmina GF - and we have fed the boar, chicken, and herring - all three dogs are doing well with small, firm stools, good appetite and glossy coats. Indeed it may be the higher percentage of animal protein in the Farmina that is making the difference. Between Chewy and Sport Dog Food I can purchase and rotate all four protein types without any concerns.


----------



## dredges

Another good choice might be Fromms Lamb and Lintels grain free. I just bought a little bag to try out.


----------



## lovemydogsalways

dredges said:


> Another good choice might be Fromms Lamb and Lintels grain free. I just bought a little bag to try out.


Funny you say that my Border Colllie mix and my moms PB Border Collie are both eating Fromm Lamb right now.


----------



## dwiley

My dogs ate Acana for 5+ years but when they changed the formula, our dogs had horrible horrible gas. We switched to Farmina and they did well on it. We are now feeing Dr. Tim's and Fromm for other reasons, but between those two I would definitely choose Farmina.


----------

